

Slide says no more Facebook applications - agentbleu
http://thenextweb.org/2008/06/09/slide-says-no-more-facebook-applications/

======
swombat
Re: "Steven Carroll’s Four Point Plan to stop FB from sliding into the pit"

Particularly: _4) Advertising is Queen! Current advertising space is too
limited and too complicated for app developers to individually sell. FB need
to adopt a proper advertising sharing model with application developers.
Advertising should be automatically integrated as part of an application,
which is sold by FB and sharing 70% of profits with developers (like Google
Adsense)._

I think the problem is that FB hasn't even figured out how to make money from
its own advertising, let alone make money for its 3rd party app developers..

~~~
agentbleu
That's the point. FB are trying to remain clean and stylish, thus their ads
are small and not well made.

Magazines understand that 50% of the real estate must be adverts. Online is no
different. The ads need to be bigger, better and automatically integrated as
part of the apps. Share these profits with the app developers, have tougher,
competition for apps and more value will come for all.

btw I'm S.Carroll

